# Nerite Snail Quarantine; How long and How?



## MaverickMom (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi there!! I have a 10 gallon, filtered, heated and soon to be planted with Anubias tank (They’re quarantining in a vase rn with dechlorinated water, got some Detritus worm hitchhikers). I have brown algae (diatoms I believe they are) and some green algae in my tank, for that I’d be interested in a Nerite snail. However I’m not sure how long to quarantine or how to quarantine a snail specifically. I’ve tried my fair share of googling but the information is all over the place. And honestly most people say to just not do it, but the last thing I want is to risk my betta getting something from not having quarantined a nerite. 

I’m wondering;

1. How long to quarantine 
2. What I can quarantine it in (I have no established extra tanks)
3. How I can feed it when I have no extra algae besides what’s in my bettas tank
4. If I’d need to medicate it at all as a precaution to diseases it could carry to my fish

Thank you for reading!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't quarantine snails but I buy online from places that keep snails separate from fish.

If I did quarantine I would put a clear container in a sunny window with rocks. This would grow algae. If you don't think the jar will get too warm, you could add the Nerite in the jar. Cover with plastic wrap with holes. Nerites are notorious escape artists. I seem to have read somewhere it's because they are not totally aquatic.

If the Nerite was in with fish I would quarantine for four weeks; if not, for two.


----------



## MaverickMom (Oct 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I don't quarantine snails but I buy online from places that keep snails separate from fish.
> 
> If I did quarantine I would put a clear container in a sunny window with rocks. This would grow algae. If you don't think the jar will get too warm, you could add the Nerite in the jar. Cover with plastic wrap with holes. Nerites are notorious escape artists. I seem to have read somewhere it's because they are not totally aquatic.
> 
> If the Nerite was in with fish I would quarantine for four weeks; if not, for two.


Yeah I’m getting them from a local fish store that does keep them in a tank specific to snails, no fish, but I just want to be safe. Would I do any water changes or anything like that, I assume just to top the water off if/when it evaporates. And you mentioned temperature, is there a temperature that is most comfortable for nerites?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You'd need to do water changes just as if you had a fish in the jar or container. At least 2 x per week.

I doubt the temperature will become too high. However, an alternative is to putting the Nerite's jar in the window is to put it in a clean jar away from the window and grow the algae rocks separately; replace when clean

If you top off use distilled water so you don't concentrate salts and minerals that don't evaporate.


----------



## MaverickMom (Oct 10, 2020)

Ok so I got the Nerite snail and ever since I added wafers in on Friday (and cleaned the water the next day getting rid of the extra food etc) it's had things sticking out of it? They don't move, like at all so I'm hoping it's not parasites. However I see it (the nerite) quickly like, close itself in it's shell to push these things out? I saw one fall last night and thought maybe it was a planaria worm, but it never moved so I'm figuring it's food or poop stuck under it's shell, any thoughts? (Things I'm talking about are on the left side of it's shell and one small one on the bottom right of it's shell in photo).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Poop. Do you want me to post to my snail group to see if anyone else has an answer?

Nerite skirt over wafers but most don't actually eat them and some only "taste" them on occasion...if that makes sense. 

Which type is he? I have the small Horned and a couple of Zig-Zags.


----------



## MaverickMom (Oct 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Poop. Do you want me to post to my snail group to see if anyone else has an answer?
> 
> Nerite skirt over wafers but most don't actually eat them and some only "taste" them on occasion...if that makes sense.
> 
> Which type is he? I have the small Horned and a couple of Zig-Zags.


Ah thank you! And yes that would be awesome if you posted it there! 

I don't try and feed him everyday with wafers, but it did seem like he ate some on Friday! 

And he's a Zebra Nerite, bought from my local specific fish store. I'm just quickly quarantining him from Friday the 23rd to Nov 6th, hopefully that'll ensure he won't carry anything over to my betta. He gets daily 100% water changes (with dechlorinated water obv) to try and ensure a cycle doesn't start or ammonia doesn't spike in the quarantine tub, again a VERY temporary housing.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I discovered quite by accident that if you want a supply of algae for Nerites, leave tank lights on for 48 hours.  That's what I do now because it doesn't accumulate between the Mystery and Nerites. I feed the Mystery Snails a food I buy online that the Betta do not seem to like..which is a good thing.

Will let you know as soon as someone responds. To clarify, did you actually see it fall off or could it have been retracted? I'm thinking it might be his breeding organ?


----------



## MaverickMom (Oct 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I discovered quite by accident that if you want a supply of algae for Nerites, leave tank lights on for 48 hours.  That's what I do now because it doesn't accumulate between the Mystery and Nerites. I feed the Mystery Snails a food I buy online that the Betta do not seem to like..which is a good thing.
> 
> Will let you know as soon as someone responds. To clarify, did you actually see it fall off or could it have been retracted? I'm thinking it might be his breeding organ?


Oh yes I might try leaving my lights on if I'm ever low on algae after the Nerite is added to my established tank planned for him, I just wouldn't want to keep them on for to long to stress out my Betta that's in the established tank rn. 

And I definitely watched it fall off, and in fact, minutes after I posted that update with the picture, I came back into the room and all those little things poking out of him were now on the ground of the tank as he was moving up, so I'd definitely have to agree now it's poop/debris he's just getting out of his shell. After I grabbed a (cleaned) turkey baster I use for his quarantine tub to take out the debris to make sure he doesn't run through it again.


----------



## MaverickMom (Oct 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I discovered quite by accident that if you want a supply of algae for Nerites, leave tank lights on for 48 hours.  That's what I do now because it doesn't accumulate between the Mystery and Nerites. I feed the Mystery Snails a food I buy online that the Betta do not seem to like..which is a good thing.
> 
> Will let you know as soon as someone responds. To clarify, did you actually see it fall off or could it have been retracted? I'm thinking it might be his breeding organ?


Hi there! Just a quick update, he/she had another water change last night and moved a bit throughout the night. However he NEVER moves throughout the day and today I noticed it looks like he's/she's scrunching in the top of his shell, like his/her foot is curling in? I'm sorry I ask so many questions/seem paranoid, I've never cared for snails before and want to make sure he/she is ok or how they're acting isn't due to something that, when added to the tank with my betta, could effect him.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thought I had answered! General consensus is it's poo.

What you ask helps to educate others so never apologize.

Looks normal to me. Fish often are still; especially if there's no food source on the glass or surface.

I could find no information that indicated Nerites carry disease transferable to fish. But a two week quarantine isn't a bad idea.


----------



## MaverickMom (Oct 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thought I had answered! General consensus is it's poo.
> 
> What you ask helps to educate others so never apologize.
> 
> ...


Ah ok thank you so so much!! I blanched some carrots earlier so I'm offering those for him today, hopefully he takes a nibble. 

And I heard that although fish diseases don't hurt snails, their egg laying stages at the microscope size they are can use the snails as hitchhikers on their shells. So ya, a 2 week quarantine just to be safe 👍 

Thank you again for all yours and your snail group's help btw!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You are always more than welcome. 

I see I, again, thought I wrote something and didn't. Geesh. 

Unlike other snails, Nerites do not normally eat vegetables; that is why it is essential they have access to natural algae. Some might eat a bit of an algae wafer but most do not. The COD of most Nerites appears to be starvation. 

I used to think Horned Nerites were gross; now I'm right fond of them. LOL


----------



## MaverickMom (Oct 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You are always more than welcome.
> 
> I see I, again, thought I wrote something and didn't. Geesh.
> 
> ...


Lol it’s ok XD

And my little Nerite had some very orange poop scattered around the tank this morning so it seems carrots were thankfully a hit!! 

And oh my goodness they’re so cute!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The poops or the Nerite????? LOL

Glad to know about the carrots. I'll have to pass that along. Pun definitely intended. You going to give him a carrot-themed name?


----------



## MaverickMom (Oct 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The poops or the Nerite????? LOL
> 
> Glad to know about the carrots. I'll have to pass that along. Pun definitely intended. You going to give him a carrot-themed name?


OH no I meant the Horned Nerite's are cute 🤣🤣

And a carrot name would be adorable but I picked a name the day I got him/her lol. I named him/her Ross!
So I've got;
-Maverick (my giant fancy orange koi half-moon plakat male, long name ik lol)
-Ross my Zebra Nerite
-And Rosey my teeny veiltail female!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Giant Koi HMPK


----------

